# [Form] Anyo Tatlo - Breakdown and exploration



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2005)

Considering the amount of time karateka spend exploring and discussing their forms, and the influence of those forms on Modern Arnis, what would be an in-depth step-by-step description, explaination and analysis of Modern Arnis's Anyos? For this thread, I'm interested in Tatlo, hand form.

     Thank you.


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 17, 2005)

My take- your milage may vary  (PLEASE no "That move should be x, y, z...."; the regional and association differences in the anyos are well documented.)  I am not trying to explain the form...if you don't know it this will be hard to follow.  I am assuming that you may want to use the applications to the other side as well...

Go to the left or right on your opponent, use a basic siniwallii boxing trap to enter and strike.  Follow with an inward forearm shot to the opponents brachial/carotid sinus/S-9/side of neck whatever.  In the anyo this is shown right arm to left side of opponent's neck.....do whatever works.
Attempt to grab the opponent behind the neck at the base of the skull with the striking hand; pivot on the foot closest to the opponent while directing the opponent to the ground in a spiral fashion.  Attempt and intend a 360 pivot, but undertand that you probably wont get it.  When it seems like the right time bring your opposite elbow to the guiding palm, sandwiching the head.  Pull guiding palm out, strike to the nape of the neck with a hammer-fist (same side that just did the elbow shot strikes down).  So, we have an entry, follow-up, take down, and some shots while the opponent is falling...sounds like FMA to me.


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 17, 2005)

The next move is an open hand chop, followed by a 3-beat sequence  that I (and many) break down as basic trapping hands.  Basic meaning; your opponent has a clue and messes up your Siniwalli boxing (SB) entry...you may have to rely on more complex trapping.
The follow on move is an upwards "X-Block" if you must call it that; interpret that as any of the variations on palm-twisting locks Professor used to do when some hapless victim touched the outside of his forearm...except intead of just dropping the opponent you are to step away 270 degrees dragging  the poor guy along.  Apply a similar pattern of elbow and hammer smashes as above.

So, we now have a basic entry to a takedown and finish, and a couple of layers of "what if I mess up and have to do x, y, or z instead;"   see the progression?


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 17, 2005)

In the discussion of the anyos much is made of the fact that RP drew on karate hand movements...he certainly did...but.... his self-defense moves rarely looked like karate.  My take is that if one is doing Modern Arnis, and elects to continue training the anyos, one ought  to look for a more FMA flavored breakdown.    So, all that being said, here is some material for the  first half of anyo 3; enjoy.


----------

